# SpongeWorld Lite



## sporeworld (Jul 14, 2011)

So, I was concerned that my nymphs were getting caught up (and possibly crushed) in their excelsior during shipping. I wanted to design a more crash-resistant shipping enclosure.

It still needs work, but for nymphs that can cling the sides, I'm moving in this direction...







The foam is glued to the bottom, which isn't the best. Pulling the whole structure out would be better. I need to secure it from moving though, so THAT needs some work. Hot glue was available, but probably not the best glue for the foam (maybe fabric glue?). On some of them, I put humidity foam on the bottom, which was good, but starts making it pricer.

I know, there's already proven methods out there, so you can save THOSE comments.  I'm looking for improvements and constructive critisms. And if I can get it AS good, but distinctive, well then, my ego is satisfied. B) 

Thoughts...?


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (Jul 14, 2011)

I love it... It sure looks good!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it should be Great as long as like you stated the glue holds, if not they will be in a foamy blender? One good way if you don't like the excelsior is too simply glue paper towel to the whole inside and top of the deli's with no gaps for the nymphs to get behind and trap themselves, but you can't see in then... I use the excelsior on smaller nymphs and paper on larger instars.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 14, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I think it should be Great as long as like you stated the glue holds, if not they will be in a foamy blender?


Hillarious!

Yeah, we've seen them crushed in excelsior, trapped behind paper towels, swamped in over-watered debris, suffocated in tiny jars, smashed by their own free-floating ooth... and so on and so on.



angelofdeathzz said:


> .. simply glue paper towel to the whole inside and top of the deli's with no gaps for the nymphs to get behind and trap themselves, but you can't see in then... I use the excelsior on smaller nymphs and paper on larger instars.


Yup. I've done that. I think the paper towel thing is superior to the excelsior, but that doesn't provide much surface area. Although I have seen some clever "hammocks" or paper towel draped throughout. I've personally used glued netting and nylon screen... even the spongy shelf liner mesh to give the enclosure or box more grip. A combination might be just right.

I tend to ship back and forth with a few people, and re-using shipping containers is working out great. Now I need to see if these things will hold up to a bath in 5% bleach solution, or just turn into a bubbling puddle!


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 16, 2011)

With the improved version, I've glued the foam to the lid, and put a lot of pressure on the fowm to keep it in place (I considered putting a tack in the bottom, but changed my mind.

This improvement made it really easy to gently pull the lid off and the foam straight out. I plopped the lid, with foam tower facing up, right into the net cube and walked away. Nice and easy!

Also had a lot of fun using reminants and off cuts to make a kind of playground inside another net cube. Got about 60 Creos roaming around crazy in there! They LOVE the insides of the "O"s.

You can kiiiiinda see it in the background of this photo (on the right).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 16, 2011)

Yiou must come work with me!


----------



## kitkat39 (Jul 16, 2011)

lol! I think you have completely set yourself apart from everyone else who ships with this one. As far as mantids go, I think sponges will forever be associated with Sporeworld from here on out. Other folks may try to imitate you, but you will always be THEE Original. :lol: 

You may want to add something on the container rather than leaving it as bare, smooth plastic to give them something easier to grip on to. The pictipennis seem to be standing on it perfectly fine there, but during shipment, some mail carriers may throw the box around a bit and they may fall off if they only have the smooth plastic to hold on to. Not a huge problem with most species, but some others may have more delicate legs or body parts. I think that's all I could really say about that. Keep your new ideas coming!


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah - you're dead on with that one. They fall right off when the box gets flipped. Even the scratched plastic isn't enough.

The solution is this variation that I used for shipping ooths. The entire thing is lined with nylon screen. It takes too long to build it though, and dead fruit flies get stuck in the mesh (kind of a pain to clean). But really the best (albeit crude) method I've found for safely shipping nymphs.






Note: The sloppy edges on the top are there to prevent nymphs from crawling under and getting stuck in, the lid. It's harder to close, and really should be taped shut, but it's great after that.


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 17, 2011)

i have been also playing around with shipment on nymphs as well, i wanted to use like... a toilet paper roll in the center, or a piece of cardboard going across, and the one that really seems to work well, meaning all mantis can grip and hold under extreme conditions, is just plain ol hot glue thats been dried to the container. I noticed once, getting a shipment in, that all the nymphs where holding on to the clothes, only where the glue was. So i tried it, just glued the cup. and they love it! its like... sticky enough for them to hold on too, but hard enough to never come off and hurt them.

Those sponges look nifty though and i would be impressed getting in an order with the center being colorful and positive =) You love them 99c sponges dont you, Ive accidentally have referred to you as sponge-world lol, forgetting that its sporeworld =P


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 17, 2011)

Ha, ha! Yeah.

It's not so much that I like the sponges, as it's another thing in the tool box.

There's a massive silk flower place near me that's brimming with materials for all the normal species. I COULD use these, instead of sponges. I did some experiments with toliet brushes and Christmas tree branches (essential the same thing). Also, a peice of rope, pulled through the top and bottom and tied off works well, too. So does just running about 6 or 7 skewers right through the top and bottom.

I think we're a long way from finished here.

I'd offer a prize for the best Adult Idolo shipping box, if I though anyone would participate. I think sometime people are afraid of getting laughed at, or would rather just DO the laughing. I know there's a lot of creativity out there. Just not sure how to get it flowing...


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 17, 2011)

i dont have any idolos or i would post 10 things on it =) I have other smaller species but no idolos ='/


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 17, 2011)

Fair enough. So, what about smaller species, like Creos...? Any suggestions...?


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 17, 2011)

in my own personal opinion i think creo's(my only experience is gemmatus) are one of the most powerful mantis gram for gram. They can hold on to anything and attack anything they want. I never worry about them, but paper towel is easiest for them to hold on to. To be honest, i try to put all my mantis i post, in a container that barely fit them. Aside from L1-L3 because there to small, but if they can hold on and not freak out in shipping they will live =P ill post up some of my cups and stuff =P


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 17, 2011)

I really like the concept, but the design looks overly complicated and thus risky to me. I can get wanting to make it easy for people to open it up via everything being attached to the lid and popping up all convenient like, but in a transportation carrier I think the main goal should be getting the mantises there alive without any casualties. Thus, I would rather see the foam heavily glued to say he sides of the container and fixed so there is no give or risk of the entire stake vibrating loose and flopping into the sides. This would add a double bonus of helping to insulate the container.

Still, I love the fact you are looking into this. I also think the methods can be improved though since I don't ship my mantises anywhere I haven't given it much thought. If I ever needed to ship one of my own pet mantises through the mail, I would use some pop up port a bug cylinders. Of course the price of using those wouldn't be practical for those of you selling mantises.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 17, 2011)

I recently sent Precarious a few Idolo and one was a L7, In a 32 oz deli cup done up in a way as to make almost bullet proof and very much post office proof, it was impossable for him to get hurt, when he sends me the photos of the containers I'll post them here, but I need no prize Spore, I just wish I would have took some pics before I sent them to him.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 17, 2011)

Krissim Klaw said:


> ...the design looks overly complicated and thus risky to me. ...I think the main goal should be getting the mantises there alive without any casualties.


I agree. Cool-looking comes after healty arrival.

I did a version with a styrofoam cup (very large) with a single-piece foam rod in the center, skewered all the way though. So, that part is solid, insulated and 100% climbable (well, not the cap, but that can be adjusted). But you can't see inside, which is annoying for me. So I'll keep poking at it...


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 17, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I recently sent Precarious a few Idolo and one was a L7, In a 32 oz deli cup...when he sends me the photos of the containers I'll post them here...


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 17, 2011)

Interesting, but I ship mine in styrofoam cups with the tissue paper, and I must say, I probably shipped over 10,000 and I have only Thank God, a handful of doa's, so I am sticking with my system. Also the last time you shipped me idolos, thought they were babies all but one or two made it alive, so nothing wrong with that cage for the babies!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 17, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> I agree. Cool-looking comes after healty arrival.
> 
> I did a version with a styrofoam cup (very large) with a single-piece foam rod in the center, skewered all the way though. So, that part is solid, insulated and 100% climbable (well, not the cap, but that can be adjusted). But you can't see inside, which is annoying for me. So I'll keep poking at it...


 I was going to mention the Styrofoam cups. I know Rebecca uses them, and as she mentions, has very good results. I think as far as cheep ready made cups they are easily right of the bat one of the easier materials for mantises to cling to. Plus they do go a long way to help prevent drastic temperature changes inside the individual cups in the time it takes them to reach their destination. I agree it can be a tad unnerving not being able to see in, although maybe that isn't always a bad thing when you are shipping. I am eager to see what else you come up with. =3


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 18, 2011)

I think Hibiscusmile's styrofoam cup approach is THE best I've seen so far for safe delivery (provided the species can crawl on the cup). I've used it with great success in the past, and will revert to that if I can't improve it.

For the more complicated species (like Gongy's) I used the all-netting-covered container, such as this one:












My next though experiment is to add a smaller versions of these LED lights to the outter bottom of the enclosure to provide illumination on long journeys. IF, it's true that the mantids need to see to hunt, then putting food items in the box for travel is pointless, or worse, problematic. However, for longer journey's, LED plus fly pupa might work. Might...


----------



## Malti (Jul 18, 2011)

Spore, you could use LED strips, 9 inches are about $2 on ebay...and they can be bended around the container.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice. I couldn't find any nearly that cheap that ran on batteries, but I'll look again later. Thanks.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 23, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Can't wait to see it!


Here is what I shipped a few large very fragile mantis in, one was a L7 Idolo with 100% success, 32oz deli, the bottom is over two inch's thick with foam to shrink the container down so a fall would be minor, and the sides are also foam 1/2 inch thick, hot glued sticks on top for outstanding grip. All mantis made it with no issues, I also misted the container pretty well before shipping.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice.

So, anyone else BRAVE ENOUGH to showcase THEIR packing methods...? That's right - I'm calling you out!!! Let's see whatcha got!!!


----------



## What (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw your mentioning that nylon netting takes too long and... most people do not know about these* so I will spread the love, lol.

Paint strainers from the hardware store - they come in 1gal and 5gal w/ the 1gal being about $1 each and the 5gal about $3, I would imagine that one of these placed into a 32oz deli with your sponge arrangement would remedy your troubles with smooth plastic sides.

They also might work for a handy caging solution for some, I use them for moths/butterflies; you just have to make a bailing wire frame to hold open the mesh.

*- At least, those I have told said it was new to them.

Edit: Snapped an example photo of how I use these for live collecting butterflies sometimes: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6142/5996537597_929daea531_b.jpg


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 31, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Very nice.
> 
> So, anyone else BRAVE ENOUGH to showcase THEIR packing methods...? That's right - I'm calling you out!!! Let's see whatcha got!!!


I can do better than that! Anyone can take a cute pic, but that doesn't mean that the mantids will arrive safely, and that's the only real test of packing.

You talked about a competition of some sort, a while back, Mark. Here's my suggestion. This is a winner takes all contest.

All of us expert packers send our parcels in two categories, L2 nymphs (5?) and adults (2?), to Peter or his designee, and he/she judges the winners according to the condition in which the mantids arrive and the simplicity of the package. If I send out 8 packs of nymphs, I don't want to spend 30 mins and $10 "creating" each container!

The winner gets all the specimens in one huge box. I'll donate the money for the postage (Priority!).

Wadya thimk?


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 1, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> I can do better than that! Anyone can take a cute pic, but that doesn't mean that the mantids will arrive safely, and that's the only real test of packing.
> 
> You talked about a competition of some sort, a while back, Mark. Here's my suggestion. This is a winner takes all contest.
> 
> ...


Or... we send them to ORIN in time for his BugFest show!

See link: BugFest

Maybe the winner gets a month-long banner saying "Congrats to PhillinYuma for BEST PACKAGING 2011". Or some other ego-based prize (mostly becuase I, for one, need LESS mouths to feed right now - not more - yikes!)

Back to you!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 1, 2011)

So far I win by default for large mantis, Hahaha  

And Phil, It only took 7-8 minutes and $1.50-2.00 each for mine(so charge handling if you think its needed)  

Has anyone here tried shipping Adult or sub Idolo, Gongy, Large etc, if you don't do something along my style of container their legs will snap on a bounce(the PO is not mantis friendly), or break off feet or death, so I think padding(and not just paper towel) of some sort is critical, if they lose grip they land soft. But for a Chinese or regular type mantis this may not be worth all the trouble, that's up to the sender but I probably would.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 1, 2011)

I can see (haha, Pun intended) that you have not been shipped in a dark cup lately! :lol: I myself like the darkness, it makes them be still and they don't do much moving which is good so u don't get knocked around unexpectely! at least thats what I am thinking!


----------

